# 2012 Arctic Cat WildCat ROV



## bigdigger1527




----------



## J2!

Yep it's bad azz. Someone else had a thread on it here not long ago with the video from youtube. Word is it's going to have a hopped up 1000 v-twin with bigger pistons and cams among other new internal things and they are suppose to be marketing it as a 1200cc bike. It should fly !!!


----------



## Polaris425

looks like it has the same kind of rear susp as the new RZR... See the trailing arm that the rear shock is bolted too?


----------



## duramaxlover

i believe you are correct polaris


----------



## greenkitty7

they are supposed to offer it in three models... the new 800 vtwin, the current 1000 motor and the new 1200 v twin.


----------



## drtj

Who's gonna buy one


----------



## Polaris425

I'll pick one up when I win the Alabama State Lottery.


----------



## bigblackrancher

:haha: i think it looks pretty bad, it looks more like a buggy than a utv though


----------



## Polaris425

^ well, there again, much like Polaris, they are marketing these things for Duner's out west.... And people in the mountains... I mean, When you look at all of them, to say which ones are more marketed towards work You got the Ranger XP for sure, its a HOSS, and the rest seem to be marketed to work/sport like the Teryx, Rhino, Prowler, Commander...

none of them out of the box seem to be geared towards mudders really. Obviously they can very easily be turned into very capable mudders but...

Looking at this, and the new RZR 900, they both seem to be MORE built for dunners than previous models... Just looking at the suspension alone is a big + for them, but not really for us.


----------



## J2!

Not sure when, but I'll be getting one of these for sure. My sponsor, Argo Powersports said the 1200 was gonna list for 15k. Compared to the RZR's that's a decent price for what you're getting, if you can call 15k decent. LMAO I'm sure he's gonna do me a much better deal than that though.  Hopefully I'll be able to keep my bike to mud with and use the wildcat to just trail ride.


----------



## Waddaman

No info and bad pic but.. from what I can see I like it! Depending on how wide and long it is, But that buggy style body Not only looks cool to me, but will probably have much better handling and lower center of gravity. I saw a 1000 Prowler this weekend, and i wouldn't wanna drive it, it was all stock with 26" big horns and it sat WAY to high and looked tippy as hell. Ill be waiting on more pics and info.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah I dont like how tippy they looked either but I think that mostly has to do with the really high roll bars... I dont think it actually sits much higher than rhino's or ranger's.


----------



## greenkitty7

fourdirtmag.com just realesed some more info on this thing!


----------



## fstang24

http://www.fourdirtmag.com/2011/07/26/arctic-cat-unleashes-the-beast-2012-wildcat-1000i-h-o/


----------



## Polaris425

looks like 31's will go right on... lots of room there w/ lack of fender..


----------



## tx_brute_rider

It looks really sporty, all it needs is the outlaw 2's and a snorkel now.


----------



## greenkitty7

needs a brush gaurd and some speakers too... and a cooler in the back


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

The stockers kinda look like mud lites.


----------



## greenkitty7

dual 50 mm throttle bodies and a ceramic coated exhaust? way to step up the game AC!
heres one photoshopped very well with Outlaw 2s on it.


----------



## oft brute

nice!!! kinda looks like a warthog from halo. lol if it is as big a change as the 900 rzr it should be killer!


----------



## greenkitty7

i hear its supposed to be crazy... just hope they beefed up the diffs to hold the powa though...


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> dual 50 mm throttle bodies and a ceramic coated exhaust? way to step up the game AC!
> heres one photoshopped very well with Outlaw 2s on it.


Great PS job... and now. I want one!


----------



## cookster500

sweet. thats a big chunk of change haha


----------



## greenkitty7

its supposed to be priced UNDER the xp rzr


----------



## lilbigtonka

well i will honestly say this is the sikkest sxs yet yeah canam this and canam that xp this and xp that well guess what kitty did this and that and through litter all all over the rest of the game AC really did it as far as looks for me now lets see its durablilty.....


----------



## greenkitty7

i wouldnt buy one until after this year model... you know there is always bugs to be worked out in a year one model


----------



## greenkitty7

50th anniversary unveiling!


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!!! :rockn: Those axles look 3' long though! lol.


----------



## greenkitty7

so they beefed up the rear diff, from what i can tell, and they are using the new style axles that plunge on each end! (so they can handle about the same angles as a gorilla axle)looks like the front diff is a little different as well.

cons: tie rods are kinda in front of the a arms... i can see that being bad on a trail with stumps, logs, cypress knees. im not sure i like where the rear shock is mounted on the lower end, and i dont really like the front end that much... maybe it will grow on me. there is no place for a reciever hitch in the rear, and no winch mount area (maybe someone will make a bumper/winch mount for it) theres not much area to hook to when pulling out/ being pulled out. other than that, it looks awesome... but the tie rods really worry me.


----------



## Waddaman

^^ I don't like the front also...Why are all the fronts of ATV's/SxS's all ugly for 2012???. But the only thing that would be a problem on this is the tie rods, why in the front? But The rod itself does look pretty beefy. The rear shock is mounted to the what looks like a gigantic sway bar. It may be hard to make a lift kit because of the way it is mounted on that sway bar. But Overall, it's got GC as it sits now (Alot More then canned-hams..hehe) you could stick a 3" bracket lift or more under that with some mud tires and your set you'd have one NASTY SxS.


----------



## greenkitty7

its been reported that 32 terms fit stock... and i believe it.


----------



## Waddaman

No doubt they will!!!


----------



## samuelm

greenkitty7 said:


> dual 50 mm throttle bodies and a ceramic coated exhaust? way to step up the game AC!
> heres one photoshopped very well with Outlaw 2s on it.


 they should have photoshoped in some custom bumpers and snorkles


----------



## Polaris425

Id like to test drive one... just to see. For review purposes for the forum of course!


----------



## greenkitty7

haha... i will let you know how they drive... cause i will test one out before christmas!


----------



## Polaris425

lots of pics not much video but...........


----------



## gpinjason

Friend of mine saw this one at DSO last weekend... No pics going deep though! Those are 32's on stock suspension. 

Edit: Ok for some reason My tapatalk won't let me upload right now... 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## gpinjason

Ok here goes...
























Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Looks good and I bet you'll get covered pretty good in that thing.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## NMKawierider

Here's a pretty sweet video of it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xFkW0C8gLZw


----------



## mudxxed

sick.


----------



## Polaris425

any vids of it?


----------



## redneckrancher420

Hmmm i wonder.... Call me crazy but could u take those stock axles and use them for lets say a lifted mud pro? I dont have one and nobody i know does but maybe just a thought. A less expensive alternitave to rillas


----------



## KMKjr

Was on the cover of ATV Trail Rider this month and the write up is good too.


----------



## JPs300

redneckrancher420 said:


> Hmmm i wonder.... Call me crazy but could u take those stock axles and use them for lets say a lifted mud pro? I dont have one and nobody i know does but maybe just a thought. A less expensive alternitave to rillas



It's a possibility, no one has had their hands on one enough to know for sure yet what is or isn't interchangeable.


----------



## greenkitty7

Just seein the 32s on that thing makes me like tge front end more. That thing is SICK. I just got a chubby.


----------



## Polaris425

on 29.5 Terms. Pic From SATV


----------



## JPs300

That thing is gonna clean house in the desert racing scene that Cat likes so much.


----------



## mudxxed

lol^^^


----------



## wmredneck

Went by the local Can Am Artic Cat and Kawi dealer today to look at renegades and had to walk away. As I was walking out a salesman stopped and talked to me, they'd just got a wildcat put together. They're gonna be sick after the lifts start coming out. A little on the narrow side but the seats were very comfortable. Plenty of room. I don't really like the styling but I can't wait to see one in the mud. 

Also the had a new commander with a 6" and 31" terminators. WOW




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I saw one of these Wildcats at CCC this past saturday. It looked pretty cool in person.


----------



## Polaris425

Lift has come out.. SATV has a 3" lift now that's fixing to be ready to ship out.


----------

